# Roasting chicken - today & tomorrow?



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm wanting to have roasted chicken for lunch tomorrow, but will be at church when it needs to begin cooking.  So, I'm wondering if it's possible to do the majority of the cooking today and then the last 30 minutes or so tomorrow?  Does this work?  Is it safe?  Does it still taste as good?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2007)

It is very dangerous to partially cook the chicken.  Cook it completely ahead of time then reheat it.  You can wrap in foil to reheat it or slice it and cover it and reheat it.  Slicing it and covering it will take less time to reheat than leaving it whole.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2007)

I second what Kitchenelf said. Just cook it all the way through the first time and then reheat when you are ready to eat. Or you could eat it cold as well. Cold chicken is great.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're worried about over cooking it by reheating, heat the pre-cooked chicken warm but make the gravy hot.

For me, just the hot gravy is enough to warm the meat up.


----------



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, BUMMER! See, I was thinking that if I completely cooked it today and then reheated it tomorrow, it would dry out. The gravy idea is a good one, but I make the absolute worst gravy in the world! I like cold chicken, too, but the hubby isn't that crazy about it. Sigh...OH well, reheating it just until warm will have to do.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2007)

Brine the chicken before cooking it and it will still be juicy even after reheating very hot.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2007)

Depending on when you are going to be away from home, you could put the chicken into the oven and set the timer. If the chicken is going to be unrefrigerated for less than an hour or so before the oven comes on, that could work. Then it would be done just when you arrive home for lunch.


----------



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Brine the chicken before cooking it and it will still be juicy even after reheating very hot.


 
Well, another good idea, but I've never brined anything.  I've read briefly about it before, but...well, just never done it.  New things are SCARY!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2007)

If you cut the cooked chicken into serving pieces (breast meat and leg quarters) before you reheat it, all you need to do is dish up a plateful, spoon a little of the meat juices over it, and heat it in the microwave, or in a 350 oven when you are ready to eat it.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2007)

ps8 said:
			
		

> New things are SCARY!!


It is only scary while it is new. Do it once and you will no longer be scared


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 6, 2007)

Forget about the briniing.  Good grief - not everyone has time to brine a bird every time they feel like having chicken - lol!!!  Why does everything have to be made so difficult?

Just cook the bird until just done, then reheat it when you want to use it.  If you don't overcook it to begin with, it will reheat fine &/or be perfectly fine to use cold.  It will also be fine reheated with commercial jarred chicken gravy &/or broth.

Don't drive yourself craze over this.  It isn't worth it.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2007)

I would hardly call brining difficult. 

Step one. Put chicken in salt water.
Step two. Wait two hours.

Nothing difficult about it and it produces a jucier tastier bird than most people can cook without brining.


----------



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

I found one website that said to use kosher salt for brining.  I don't have any; can I use sea salt instead?  Or is there a specific reason to use kosher salt?


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2007)

I use kosher, just because that is what I have on hand, but table salt is generally used because it desolves quicker. You can use any salt you like as long as you can get it to disolve.


----------



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna try brining it.  Since I got my days mixed up - I've been thinking today was Saturday! - I'll have plenty of time to brine, prepare, roast, cool, everything!  How exciting!

Thank you!


----------



## ps8 (Apr 6, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Don't drive yourself craze over this. It isn't worth it.


 
No worries, there!  I'm already crazy, anyway - just ask my kiddos!  

I'm gonna try the brining thing just because I do have more time than I thought and it will be fun to try something new.  I hope.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you afraid to leave the chicken cooking while you're at church?

Betty Crocker has a roasted chicken recipe that cooks at 375 for 1 1/2 hour.  You would probably be home by then.

I just don't care for many meats that have been cooked and reheated.

I'm making Thomas Keller's Roasted Chicken.  It is cooked at 450 for 50-60 minutes.


----------



## ps8 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Success!*

Boy, was my chicken TASTEE!!  I brined it, baked it, friged it, reheated it for lunch and it was a big juicy hit.  In fact (a little braggin here  ), my whole meal was really good.  It was a good Sunday lunch:  chicken, green beans, corn, rolls, salad, with mint brownies for dessert.  Yummy!

I wouldn't have minded cooking it while I was gone, but we would be gone too long - over two hours, so that wouldn't have worked.  

Thank you all for your help!!  Couldn't have done it with out ya!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, you deserve a pat on the back!!!!!!!  You'll become hooked on brining.  For my Thanksgiving turkey I brine in apple juice with a bunch of citrus fruits, herbs, spices, etc.  It makes the BEST gravy!  lol


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 10, 2007)

ps8 said:
			
		

> Boy, was my chicken TASTEE!! I brined it, baked it, friged it, reheated it for lunch and it was a big juicy hit. In fact (a little braggin here  ), my whole meal was really good. It was a good Sunday lunch: chicken, green beans, corn, rolls, salad, with mint brownies for dessert. Yummy!
> 
> I wouldn't have minded cooking it while I was gone, but we would be gone too long - over two hours, so that wouldn't have worked.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!! Couldn't have done it with out ya!


 
Sounds like a great dinner to me.  Glad everything worked out!


----------



## GB (Apr 10, 2007)

Way to go ps8!!!


----------

